# Case of six Peerless XLS 8" (not mine)



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Peerless ( DENMARK ) IMF FRIED 8" Speakers NOS | eBay

The buy-in is steep for my wallet; but $145/pop is pretty damn nice for some unicorns.


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

Holy cow, they're only 30 minutes from me.


----------



## JJAZ (Feb 17, 2006)

It is a great driver, but they are priced ridiculously high if you ask me. Here in Denmark they where 125 USD new (with the current exchange rate), and app. 100USD with the old exchange rate.

But I don't understand the wording "IMF FRIED". Fried means they are dead, toasted, broken in my vocabolary?? So what is IMF FRIED here?

Btw: They are not 8" XLS, but 8" HDS. There never was an 8" XLS driver.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I agree. Guy is a little confused on what he is selling and fried to me means not working.

His price is way way to high. $350.00 is about what they are worth.IMO


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

IMF Fried is a (now-defunct?) speaker-maker who did.

Agreed, they're overpriced at the current rate. Especially with drivers like the TC1000 8" currently available.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

They were $145 when Solen quit selling them; and used ones go for more. I imagine the domestic market for these would be a bit cheaper, but that is a luxury that we all do not get to partake in.

I figured someone selling a brand new lot at the same price they were available for when they were still around was a good thing.:shrug:


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

No, they were around 100USD each. I think Solen cleared some out at the end for ~150 CAN a pair.

There were some new 6-pack cases on eBay last year. Ending prices, IIRC, were all in the $325-375 window.

Today, at that asking price, the TC Epic 8 or Dayton Ref 8 are probably better choices. At half of that asking price...little competition.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

DS-21 said:


> No, they were around 100USD each. I think Solen cleared some out at the end for ~150 CAN a pair.
> 
> There were some new 6-pack cases on eBay last year. Ending prices, IIRC, were all in the $325-375 window.
> 
> Today, at that asking price, the TC Epic 8 or Dayton Ref 8 are probably better choices. At half of that asking price...little competition.


Damn. Memory serves me not. I do remember people attempting to sell them here for roughly the same price as these on this site, though.

I haven't seen anyone using the Dayton or the TC as a midbass. You have any links?

Either way, sorry for dumbing up the place.


----------



## JJAZ (Feb 17, 2006)

danssoslow said:


> Either way, sorry for dumbing up the place.


No harm done. It is still a great driver, we just need the seller to become reasonable


----------

